# Inspector Linley's Car?



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Watched the Inspector Lynley program on "Mystery" tonight on PBS. Pretty good, better than most of the excrement on TV. 

I know that Morse drove a MKII Jag, what is that car that Tommy Lynley drives? An early Aston Martin? A Lancia? What is that tasty vehicle?

Joe


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

I've never watched the programme, but a quick web search reveals that it's a Bristol 410.

www.bbc.co.uk/drama/lynley/


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*Bristol cars*


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*Bristol?*

Wow! Never heard of the Bristol before. It must be a fairly exclusive vehicle. Any info on the car? Less than a Rolls? More than a Benz? I don't think it is exported to the US.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Cool looking thing. I'm not really into cars-- I've always resisted learning to use a standard shift so I wouldn't be tempted that way-- but I can see paying for one of those. Good thing they don't seem to come in LHD.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Didn't see the show, but the early Bristols were related to BMW. They used BMW-based engines and designs.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I beleive they are built on ash frames. I'll have to have a read of the website.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bristol 410/411*

From THE COMPLETE ENCYCLOPEDIA OF SPORTS CARS: Classic Era, by Rob De La Rive Box, Chartwell Books, 1998

Years In Production...Number Made
1967-69..................79 (410?)
1969-76................287 (411?)

That may be one of only 79 cars built.

"Safety was featured strongly in the brochure for the 410. The emphasis was on the stronger chassis and separate braking circuits. The 411 was powered by a Chrysler V-8 motor that initially had a capacity of 6.3 litres and the 6.5 litres after 1973. These engines developed 254 bhp at 4,400 rpm and 340 bph at 5,200 at 5,200 respectively."

"BMW engines were installed up to and including the 406, but after this V-8 motors were fitted that mainly originated from Chrysler."

In an earlier series "Lynley" had driven a Jensen Interceptor (1967-76) and I believe yet another car in a different year series.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

outrigger said:


> I beleive they are built on ash frames. I'll have to have a read of the website.


Ash frames? Isn't that the Morgan roadster?

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2021)

Joe Frances said:


> Watched the Inspector Lynley program on "Mystery" tonight on PBS. Pretty good, better than most of the excrement on TV.
> 
> I know that Morse drove a MKII Jag, what is that car that Tommy Lynley drives? An early Aston Martin? A Lancia? What is that tasty vehicle?
> 
> Joe


1968 Bristol 410. very rare claasic


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Old thread, but mentions many of our favorite shows! In the genre of "Morse", any further suggestions?


----------

